

ZFS + Twisted + LAMP = HybridCluster, cross-region HA - lewq
http://www.hybridcluster.com/product/system-overview/

======
lewq
Launching our startup today... we raised $1m and are releasing 2.0 of our
product.

HybridCluster 2.0 is an integrated suite of storage, replication and web
clustering software, and a drop-in replacement for the end-user control panel,
too. Our mission is to make the lives of cloud service providers, hosting
companies and sysadmins easier through smarter software — so that you can get
a good night’s sleep.

Would love to get HN's take on this!

Cheers, Luke Marsden - CEO, HybridCluster

